# Transformatori >  pasakiet ka nedaudz notit trafu lai samazinatu metinashanas stravu!?

## Janis Salagals

gribas planos blechus metinat! http://content22-foto.inbox.lv/album...att-ls0024.jpg

tatad kur man kas ir jatin nost,var kads apskaidrot?

----------


## Janis Salagals

tieshi vaig pirmajam rezhimam mazak stravas!

----------


## heinrx

primārajam tieši mazākajai pakāpei vajag pietīt klāt.nevar īsti no bildes saprast,izskatās ka tev tur ir primārie un sekundārie katrs uz savas spoles?un augšā tā laikam ir drosele.
Ja nejaucu,tad izskatās ka tas tev ir telvin telmig aparāts,neatceros kurš no lietotājiem,kaut kad sen,bija modificējis tādu aparātu,kaut kur vecajos forumos bija garām ejot pieminēts.

----------


## JDat

Heinrx, kopš kura laika tu vari dot padomus trafu jautājumos/

iesaku apslkatīt šo, pirms klausīt heinrx:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/557...C4%93%C4%B7ins

----------


## heinrx

Nu un ko tad es nepareizi uzrakstīju?Paskaidro ja nav grūti.
un īsti neiebraucu kāpēc tas links uz manu tēmu,vai varbūt tu tur kaut ko noderīgu būsi ierakstījis?
šī tēma divdesmit stundu laikā ne reizi netika komentēta,ja kāds no trafu guru būtu vēlējies ,jau sen būtu čalim paskaidrojis.
Ok ,piedod,uz pohām sūdīgs man garīgais šodien,ja uzskati ka rakstu muļķības droši dzēs! ::

----------


## heinrx

Ok,žēl ka nevienam nebij ko piebilst,saprotu ka autoram tas vairs nav aktuāli,bet nu tomēr.Savā ziņā Jdat bija taisnība,strāvu tādā veidā nesamazinās,tikai spriegumu.Es pieņemu ka  tas jau arī bija autora mērķis.strāvu vienkārši tā ,kādu no tinumiem piekoriģējot ,būs grūti dabūt lejā,man jau liekas ka reālāk būtu slēgt izejā balastu,vai arī  reālākais būtu mēģināt piemest vēl vienu droseli.vai līdz primārajam ,vai aiz sekundārā hz.,nezinu kā būtu pareizāk un vienkāršāk.Es saprotu ka strāva metināšanas procesā nez vai būtu tik spēcīgi par daudz,drīzāk ka īsslēguma režīmā(pirmais uzsitiens veidojot loku)tā strāva varētu būt pārāk liela un dedzina bleķi cauri,pēc manas saprašanas drosele ļautu to uzsitienu nogludināt.
Labi būtu ja kāds tomēr komentētu,'ja slinkums daudz rakstīt tad varētu kā Kaspičš ar savu legendāro "fail",savādāk rodas sajūta ka neviens nelasa manus postus,vai arī neko nezin :: 
Par to fail ,tas nebij uzbrauciens kaspičam :: .

----------


## kaspich

es esmu ljaunais teels  :: 
es jau nu buutu ieteicis prasto variantu: pavarieet ar vadu diametru/garumu. ok, vadi cepsies, bet nu tur ari varianti pieejami. ja netin spolee, ar dabisku dzeseeshanu var buut pietiekoshi. drosele ar leilaaku L varetu padarii maigaaku pirmo tesienu, bet Iavg buutiski nemazinaas..
es neesmu metinaashanas specs, bet - spriezhot peec afftara jautaajumiem, pasham klaat nekjerties..

----------


## heinrx

Nu to par to ļauno tēlu es neesmu teicis :: ,lai vai kā,ja arī tavi komenti reizēm ir skarbāki nekā gribētos,viņi vienmēr ir par tēmu.tas "fail" vienkārši sāk asociēties tieši ar taviem tekstiem ::

----------

